# Premium Button Catches



## jeffewil (9 Mar 2021)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a supplier of premium button catches. I really like the ones they have on FineBoxHardware but they are out of stock on the small brass one I need.

Does anyone know where else they can be sourced from or the manufacturer? I have found the Prokraft (BBB) ones elsewhere but they don't look as good quality. Given this is a one off I don't mind paying a premium price for premium quality.

Many thanks in advance

Will


----------

